# taxidermist in northeast ga



## triton196 (Oct 30, 2013)

im looking for a taxidermist in n e ga that wont break the bank ive got two ducks from last season I need to get mounted cheapest ive found is 225


----------



## BRADL (Oct 30, 2013)

Hugh Bryant 706-356-2254 and Tony Chitwood 706-491-0683 both men do a great job.


----------



## RAYM (Oct 30, 2013)

Chris Fortner is in Covington it's a little drive but his work is second to none(770) 480-5241


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Oct 30, 2013)

Think Fortner has a drop off location in Winder if I am not mistaken.


----------



## ngaduck (Oct 30, 2013)

Pay the extra for a really good bird guy and you won't regret it.


----------



## T Tolbert (Oct 31, 2013)

That's a nice looking spoonbill you have there sir


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 31, 2013)

I think thats a blue wing teal.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Oct 31, 2013)

killer elite said:


> I think thats a blue wing teal.



No No:
nah definatly a spoon bill i mean look at the shape of the bill,  it looks just like a spoon.


----------



## nowigeon (Oct 31, 2013)

hard to tell from that angle , got a pic from behind ?


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 31, 2013)

Not really northeast, more like northwest, but Crane's Taxidermy in Acworth has done all my mounts and I've been really happy with everything. Not an expert like some on here about what work is "good" or not but I'm happy with everything they've done for me.


----------



## T Tolbert (Oct 31, 2013)

killer elite said:


> I think thats a blue wing teal.



Naw I'm sure of it being a spoonbird. Thanks for the help though


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 31, 2013)

killer elite said:


> I think thats a blue wing teal.



Definitely correct here... Look nothin like a spoonie


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 31, 2013)

ngaduck said:


> Pay the extra for a really good bird guy and you won't regret it.



Well............ who did it. It looks great by the way.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Oct 31, 2013)

it is a great mount of a blue wing teal


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 31, 2013)

It does look good but it's no spoonie


----------



## CRP0223 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hybrid spoonbill/BWT...nice!


----------



## bkl021475 (Oct 31, 2013)

That's Ruddy/Spoonbill cross...duh!


----------



## ngaduck (Oct 31, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Well............ who did it. It looks great by the way.



Only guy I will let mount a bird for me, Dana Stanford. He did this redhead as well.


----------



## JamHunts (Oct 31, 2013)

Guy in Arkansas told me if it don't have a green head it ain't a duck. So I think all of yous is wrong. I'm going with some type of shore birds...


----------



## arkie1 (Oct 31, 2013)

I grew up with that attitude. Everything I kill now we called trash ducks back home.


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 31, 2013)

ngaduck said:


> Only guy I will let mount a bird for me, Dana Stanford. He did this redhead as well.



Redhead. Mmhmm...


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 31, 2013)

Well it does have a red head........... seems legit........


----------



## T Tolbert (Oct 31, 2013)

Yep that's a fine redhead.


----------



## CRP0223 (Oct 31, 2013)

Ginger duck


----------



## nowigeon (Nov 1, 2013)

ngaduck said:


> Only guy I will let mount a bird for me, Dana Stanford. He did this redhead as well.



pretty sure that's a peckerwood


----------



## bander_TC50 (Nov 4, 2013)

a red headed wood pecker


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 4, 2013)

bander_TC50 said:


> a red headed peckerwood



I hear those are rare


----------

